# More anti's having fun.



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't know how this guy keeps his cool.






Here is their site.

http://www.sharkonline.org/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a bunch of bungholios.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Those idiots should have been arrested. And to put a hunt club out of business?!?! Ughh... local law enforcement didn't do their job!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Isn't there laws against hunter harassment!?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Isn't there laws against hunter harassment!?


Yep...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well throw the book at these idiots.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Well throw the book at these idiots.


Looks like the cops failed at that... did you hear them bragging about being untouchable? I would have tossed a decoy or two up into that fan on the guys back.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I did and would do the same Chris.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with you Chris. If I were the hunter and he flew that close I would had to take a swing with big chunk of walnut. They make new stocks every day. Morons. I believe those clowns are covered under the FAA rules and that's a pretty serious infraction. Plus they did look like terrorists to me.....LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They did look like terrorists! 3in load of number 4's!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly. To me it looked like attempted assault. I'd call it self defense ! LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Isn't there laws against hunter harassment!?


There are Matt, and for him to imply law enforcement couldnt cross fields to put a stop to the illegal activity they were engaged in also implies felony evasion. Theres a simpler way, arrest the organizer and impose the penalties on him becuase his own statement supports and condones it--he's just as culpable.I would have used a recurve to shoot an arrow attached to a trot line up into their suspension lines and wrecked them then beat them, and sledge hammer their engines, and let them try to outrun some rottweilers trained to retrive downed geese of course. Better yet use an ultralight such as theirs and fly above them and drop melons into thier canopies causing them to lose form and lift ability. I could stop them if it were my property. Ya gotta get creative and show disregard as well.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's it? LMAO


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

I was thinking one of them dragons breath shotgun shells that throw a 20 ft flame would do wonders to that canopy.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

A slingshot and pocket full of marbles or rocks would be a good alternative to steel shot.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree TexAg I thought he was after the geese some type of terrorist breaking federal laws poaching from the air. I was trying to protect the geese. Tracing the rocks would be difficult since there aint no rifling!!!


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I cant believe the lengths the Antis' go. Thats absolutely ridiculous. They are more worried about the geese, than any laws they break themselves. How are these people not in jail? Isnt flying that thing around harassing the wildlife anyway?

That guy kept his cool pretty good.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

backforty justice at least thats how it should be. i think il shoot an extra goose next fall just for them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Pumpkin Cannon ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

TexAgBQ81 said:


> A slingshot and pocket full of marbles or rocks would be a good alternative to steel shot.


Mmm.....excellent idea tactfully painful yet politically correct. Maybe 3/16 ball bearings, or poop wrapped in paper from a 3 man slingshot. http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=10754&pdesc=200_Yard_Cannon_Kit&aID=512AI2&merchID=4006


----------

